# the "dry" look?



## Terry Summerville (Sep 4, 2014)

I honestly don't know if this is possible but here goes my question...
I'm making a black walnut island top for my daughter and son-in-law. In the process of sanding the SOL checked it out and would like it to have the unfinished "dry" look.

It's that even possible? 

The plan was to seal it with marine varnish, which I have already purchased special order. Any suggestions on how to keep that look..or something close?


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2014)

Satin finish looks pretty dry. You might be able to take it to a paint store and have them add flattner to make it satin.....


----------



## Terry Summerville (Sep 5, 2014)

The marine varnish I bought is a satin finish...sorry, forgot to add that.


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2014)

put some varnish on a scrap piece. Buff it out with scotchbrite pads until it has the dry look he likes.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks brink...I might try that just to see how much work it is. It's a big island and time is a factor also


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2014)

You can get scotchbrite pads for hook and loop sanders if you're looking to minimize the elbow grease. I use a 3" version that I get from www.vinceswoodenwonders.com


----------

